# air rifle



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Im looking for an air rifle to shoot varmints out of the garden. I was looking at a Gamo Raptor Whisper. Any input on this or any other? Also, I see the .177 has a much faster velocity than the .22. Would you go for speed or weight? Thanks!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

The 177 is faster but in the realm of air rifles and distance the 22 will have more stopping power all day. Do you want to drop them in one shot or have em come back next week is the way i'd look at it. I have a Benjamin Varmint Power Pack NP 22 think it's 950 fps and will put a nice quarter size dent in a sheet of 3/32" steel from 50 yards.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a Gamo Bone Collector in .22 ... as 442 mentioned, the .177 is more velocity by maybe a couple hundred fps but the .22 has more punch / bigger pellets and that extra velocity comes at a sacrifice of accuracy, the top end .177 velocity uses very light, target style pellets that wobble considerably at any distance over 10-15 yards ... for some reason many of the guys who sell them think that extra bit of velocity makes up fo the smaller pellet, but it's not the same kind of difference as a real gun where extra powder can make up the difference in stopping power ... an air rifle, especially a break barrel, only has so much capacity ... mine puts holes thru a both sides of a soup can at 100' and sinks pellets in wood a half-3/4 of an inch ... that said, I've hit several critters squarely w/body shots and had them do a bunch of flip flops before they ran off, don't know if they died later but thought I saw them at a later date, it wasn't an immediate stop for sure, the pellet might be 30% of a real .22 ... I use it to chase the deer away, at least temporarily, but not convinced that unless you get a head shot that it's a stopper for anything much bigger than a bird, bat, chipmunk or possibly a small squirrel ...


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Go with the .22 over the .177 regardless of what model you get. Wish I would have asked this question when I bought my Remington Vantage a few years back.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks guys! keep the advice coming! My average shot would be 20-30 yards. Im tired of working my tail off to feed critters.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would also go with a .22. I have an RWS Diana mode 48 that I bought when I was 13. What an amazing pellet gun. It does not have any trouble shooting .177 pellets 50 yds. I only use RWS pellets and the heavier Meisterkugen pellets weigh 8.2gr and are extremely accurate. I shoot hollow points, dome, and pointed also but the wadcutter Meisterkugen pellets are by far the most accurate. My gun was made for precision target shooting not varmint control. However, I can hit the head of a ground hog at 25yds and drop it in its tracks. If I was going to buy a pellet gun today, I would buy another RWS but a model that shoots .22. After 25 years, my pellet gun still looks and shoots like it did the day I opened the box. It does weight over 8lbs but it's a real nice pellet gun. I would buy it again in .22 caliber and not hesitate.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> I would also go with a .22. I have an RWS Diana mode 48 that I bought when I was 13. What an amazing pellet gun. It does not have any trouble shooting .177 pellets 50 yds. I only use RWS pellets and the heavier Meisterkugen pellets weigh 8.2gr and are extremely accurate. I shoot hollow points, dome, and pointed also but the wadcutter Meisterkugen pellets are by far the most accurate. My gun was made for precision target shooting not varmint control. However, I can hit the head of a ground hog at 25yds and drop it in its tracks. If I was going to buy a pellet gun today, I would buy another RWS but a model that shoots .22. After 25 years, my pellet gun still looks and shoots like it did the day I opened the box. It does weight over 8lbs but it's a real nice pellet gun. I would buy it again in .22 caliber and not hesitate.


 I have the same pellet gun. It is amazing just like you said. Bought it just has to 20 years ago. All I use is the Crossman 177 HP pellets. Using a short stiff piece of wire I start each pellet about a 1/4 inch into the barrel. I don't know,,, 7,,10 thousand pellets through it so far and it's still unbelievably accurate.
Bought new, one does have to put a few hundred pellets through it before the groups tighten up. If I ever buy another one it would be 22 caliber just for the extra knock down power.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm an advocate for the OLD Benjamin/ Sheridan pump .20 cal. (Shooting their Heavy, well made pellets with a stiffer skirt that doesn't bend easily). Owned one since I was 16. Back then, I 'fed' the whole neighborhood with my free PEST CONTROL! I made sure that I didn't hit a squirrel or garden eating rabbit in the shoulder, cause there would be only a HALF left to eat! Head shots only.
Matter of fact, I just purchased my 3rd SHERIDAN, AFTER I bought and shot a GAMO!!! 
I bought the Gamo here, mostly because my 2 neighbors had and bragged about their .117. 
You gotta love that Gamo single pump,,,,, but Guess what,,,, BOTH of my neighbors SOLD theirs & bought Sheridan .22s,,,,, after they seen how my Sheridans stay on group, even with red-dot scopes, (for a cheap/ better night vision ;>)) ,,,THEY STAY ON BULL.

All 3 Gamo's had factory scopes,, & those scopes must of been VERY CHEAPLY MADE 'cause they JUST DON"T STAY ON BULL VERY LONG! After spending a 1/2 hour & 10-20 pellets shooting them in,,,,, the group would jump 3/4" at 30' & we would have to start over,,,,, very frustrating. 
Maybe TOO MUCH REVERSE RECOIL????

My first Benjamin was a brass 20mm,,,, I wore it out,,,, thousands of shots, rain, snow, drops. Like 30 years later, I sent it back to the factory & they re-built it better than new for about $70. It's now my favorite,,,, use it pert-near daily for munks & starling control. 5 pumps, built like a truck.
You will not be disappointed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benjamin-Sh...f3666a6&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=162503974775


----------



## Knobscob (Aug 2, 2008)

I did alot of research. RWS Diana mode 48 is the way to go. Hogs must have head shots and you need accuracy! Look for a used one. Read the spec's and reviews. I got the Beeman r9 or 52, but i recommed RWS48.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

everybody has opinions on it man... either caliber works great for small animals at 20 yards max... the REAL decision will be to find what brand of pellet gives you the best accuracy...
i have a crossman nitro break barrell... .17 calibre, and i use crossman dome pellets 10 grains. Knocks the crap out of rabbits n squirrels up to 20 -25 yards. Truth is, break barrel air guns are powerful enough, but getting any CONSISTENT accuracy is a huge challenge, no matter what scope you have. 

TIP: CROSSMAN guns shoot the best with CROSSMAN Ammo...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I only shoot RWS ammo in my gun. It has been accurate since the first day. It shoots the Crossman cheapo pellets all over the place. It is tough to find a crossman pellet with an nice skirt. I had a gamo a couple years ago that was a throw away gun. I just gave it away it sucked so bad. My best friend growing up had a Benjamin .20 and it was a high quality gun. I still prefer the RWS but I can see how people would like the Benjamin.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

its interesting that the Benjamin shoots about 200 fps slower


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

If you wanna learn a LOT about airguns ..(pcp, springers,break barrel pistons...). Look up a guy on you tube, his channel is called "Teds Holdover"....the guy is a wealth of information and has dozens and dozens of videos that give good thorough reviews on all types of air guns... ranging in price from $50 to several thousand in price..


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks 9Left! I'll check them out. Its great to glean from the knowledge of others. Saves so much time and money. Keep it coming! You guys are the best!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

just watched some videos on the Benjamin Prowler. It has a gas piston versus the springer and is a breakdown cocking rifle. Anyone have comments on it? Saw a refurb for $89


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> just watched some videos on the Benjamin Prowler. It has a gas piston versus the springer and is a breakdown cocking rifle. Anyone have comments on it? Saw a refurb for $89


Used to have one loved it wish I still had it....ONE HAND WASHES THE OTHER


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The pump up air rifle is nice because you never need to have propellant on hand. They shoot good and don't require the special hold of the spring guns. I had a Benjimin .177 many years ago and it shot good and survived many years of hard use and abuse of over pumping to get more power out of the system. I thought. I upgraded to a Crossman 180 .22 cal it was super accurate and it took a lot of squirrels and pigeons for me. I sold it and a few years back went looking for a replacement. I found archer air guns and the Crossman clone. QB 78 it shoots really well and will put pellets thru the same hole at 33 feet. Spring guns require a very sturdy scope to survive the recoil. I added a cheaper scope to mine. 
Archerairguns.com


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> I'm an advocate for the OLD Benjamin/ Sheridan pump .20 cal.


I still have my Sheridan .20 cal (5mm) pump gun. That gun eliminated many a pest and a lot of stuff I shot as a kid that I wouldn't think of killing today. A 13 year old kid with a new pellet gun with a scope that would shoot little bitty groups just went out and killed stuff along the creek unfortunately. My 3 close friends all had the Crossman .177/BB pump gun. My gun was the envy of the group. That was back in 1968 That was a long time ago!!!!

I have a .22 RWS break barrel that I keep around the house now and use if needed.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks guys. I pulled the trigger (pun intended) on a Benjamin Prowler in .22 . Its a break barrel but with a gas piston instead of the springs. Waiting on it to arrive! All the comments were useful!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

You will be just fine with that gun. Last year I purchased a gamo whisper fusion in .177 caliber, while a .22 caliber pellet packs more wallop than a .177 caliber, there is something to be said about the impact of a .177 caliber pellet traveling at 1420 FPS. You can go on-line and see guys hunting pigs with this gun and knocking them dead on impact. I have not shot pigs with this but have put down some squirrels with no problem and at a good distance. The silencer that is on the rifle is pretty darn good. You can spend $100 to $2000 for a pellet gun, when it comes down to shooting varmints at a fairly close range, the one you purchased will do the job.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

PromiseKeeper said:


> thanks guys. I pulled the trigger (pun intended) on a Benjamin Prowler in .22 . Its a break barrel but with a gas piston instead of the springs. Waiting on it to arrive! All the comments were useful!


I have a Remington vantage in .177.....gas ram.....not sure this will help....but, it dosent like the "artillery hold".....that springer's use.....it likes to be held firm on the forearm.....put at least a couple of hundred pellets through it first.....crosman .22 at wally are the one's I used.....on other gun's I have......also, it will feel gritty at first.....once broken in it will be better.....but, if not....go to www.gatewaytoairguns.org.....for more tip's and trick's


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

RWS Diana 54 Mag Recoil-less 177 cal.. Deadly accurate, Very Fast, 1 side slide and your ready. Had mine also for around 20 years and has a 2 x 7 scope on it. You have to play with the pellets to find an accurate solution, and the better skirted pellets seem to get much better speed and be more accurate. When you start getting a bit of cracking sounds with the shot you know the pellet skirt is expanding and seating well. I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I purchased the Benjamin NP2 a few years ago. Solid gun, very accurate. MY only complaint is that the scope that came with it was garbage. The recoil of the nitro piston absolutely destroyed it. Overall a great gun. Below is a link to the gun. It prefers the Crossman Premier Dome pellets. All other pellets that I tried would randomly be a few inches away from the group. Also, the .22 cal is the way to go with the single shot break barrels, the .177 are just too small. For the PCP guns I prefer the .25 cal. 

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Trail_NP2_Air_Rifle_Scope_Wood_Stock/3368

If I could do it all over again I would have purchased something with fixed/adjustable sights. The nitro piston just plain beats the hell out of every scope that I've put on it. Below are two models that I would have purchased instead knowing what I know now.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Crosman_Vantage_Nitro_Piston_Air_Rifle/3233

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Marauder_PCP_Air_Rifle_Synthetic_Stock/3139/6069


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I have the Crosman nitro piston Venom in .22. Be sure to purchase a $6 bore snake with it and clean the crap out of it before shooting it. It comes with a pretty good scope and works great. Costs about $160 on Amazon. I get silver dollar groupings at 35 yards and will solve your rodent problem. Go with a nitro piston. Springs are too problematic and noisy.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

G-Patt said:


> I have the Crosman nitro piston Venom in .22. Be sure to purchase a $6 bore snake with it and clean the crap out of it before shooting it. It comes with a pretty good scope and works great. Costs about $160 on Amazon. I get silver dollar groupings at 35 yards and will solve your rodent problem. Go with a nitro piston. Springs are too problematic and noisy.


I just checked Amazon. It's actually now down to $115. Not a bad price for that gun.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Make sure to read the manual on whatever air gun you buy. I've used the cleaning method below with mine. Some competition shooters swear by never cleaned the barrels of their air rifles and some manuals will state this.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PK, let us know how you like it!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

if I ever get time to sight it in, I will LOL


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Had the Benjamin out the other night and got it pretty well sighted in. So far so good until it fell off a table and landed on the concrete. My fault totally. The scope came off and bounced all over the place. Hopefully nothing major.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Had the Benjamin out the other night and got it pretty well sighted in. So far so good until it fell off a table and landed on the concrete. My fault totally. The scope came off and bounced all over the place. Hopefully nothing major.


OUCH


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Thankfully it seems that the only thing hurt was my pride. Learned a good lesson, no harm done. Just have some more work to do to get it zeroed in. From what Ive read, it sounds like its gonna take a couple hundred rounds for the rifle to get consistent. Not sure how many hundred rounds it will take for ME to get consistent LOL I've spent so many years shooting a scatter-gun that Ive picked up a few bad habits when it comes to the finesse of shooting with a scope.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Love my Benjamin Marauder .25 Cal. Deadly out past even 50 yards.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Kayak, maybe you could give me some pointers on the trigger adjustment. Mine seems a bit stiff. Thanks!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Does yours have a Phillips set screw by the trigger guard? All you do is back it off (counter clockwise) to lighten up the trigger. Some models you can ditch the screw and insert a small wheel baring. I tried on mine and it was too large though and if ya sneezed even with the safety on it would fire.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

RJ, yes there is a screw by the trigger guard. Just need to play with it I guess


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> RJ, yes there is a screw by the trigger guard. Just need to play with it I guess


You may want to get a longer screw. The M3x5 it comes with is a bit too short. There's a trigger mod for the Vantage that I used, installed a small bearing and it makes a world of difference. Check out the "GTA" forums, all you'll ever need to know about air rifles is in there!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hard to do better than the old Sheridan Silver Streak .20 cal (5mm).


----------



## Leekle55 (Mar 29, 2018)

What is the sight you have on the rifle, I have Thor 4, bought here (https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-weapon-sight) .. Already half a year the sight is in use. The hunting season was successful, everyone is happy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Leekle55 said:


> What is the sight you have on the rifle, I have Thor 4, bought here (https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-weapon-sight) .. Already half a year the sight is in use. The hunting season was successful, everyone is happy.


I'm sure you do.. $2000 scope on an air rifle?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Feathers .177cal., Fur .22cal. Have a 35 year old benjamin .22 cal.750fps. Shot the biggest racoon I have seen at about 75 feet,she went about 15 ft. and she was done.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Benjamin Titan .177. I replaced the scope (Hawke 3-9x40 AO) and the trigger (about a one pound pull now). It will shoot dime sized groups at 50' using 8.8gr Beeman crow magnum hollow points. Heavy pellets work best and hollow points do a better job but may not be as accurate at long distances. Keep all screws tight on spring or gas piston guns. Locktight can help. One shot kill one a groundhog (headshot). .22 would be better for game size animals.


----------

